# billing for labor and delivery



## karras (Jun 25, 2018)

Can those of you who bill for labor and delivery can you tell me which method you use?

Thanks.
Kim


----------



## AudreyS (Jul 9, 2018)

*billing for labor & delivery*

I use the diagnosis code o80 and cpt  01967 for an epidural with normal vaginal delivery
for scheduled c-sections - primary o82 or repeat o34.211 and 01961
if a delivery turns into a c-section I code the normal epidural on one card o80 and 01967
the c-section , diagnose the problem such as failure to descend o33.4xx0 or fetal intolerance o76 with cpt 01968

When the epi turns into a c-section I have been billing with paper claims and both go together because insurance companies were denying the electronic claims. They seem to be getting paid now.


----------

